# .357/9mm



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm looking at buying myself another pistol some time this spring or summer. I was at Sportsmans Warehouse a few weeks ago and looked a at a gun that was interchangeable between .357 and 9mm by just switching the cylinder. I wasn't sure if the accuracy/performance of the gun would be the same as if it was a single caliber gun. Any experience or advice would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah that same Ruger has been calling my name for a few years and I have asked the same question as well!!

I have a Ruger single six with a 22 magnum and a .22lr cylender as well and it shoots better with the magnums I guess the bore of a .22 mag is .224 and for .22lr it is .223 ? Not sure if this is even true!!

I would bet this gun in question will shoot .357 mags the best and 9mm will be a little less accurate, sorry I do not have real world experiance with it, but the tradeoff is having a gun that is very accurate with all calibers' .357, 38, 9mm.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

The 22mag is .224 and 22lr is .222 inches. Then 357Mag is .357 and 9MM is .355 inches. In both casses the small slug will not have the same accruacy potential as the larger slug. One other thing you have to think about is the free jump in the smaller rounds. Going from 357Mag to 9mm will alow that 9mm slug have quite a bit of non rifled cylinder to go threw before hitting barrel.

With that said. I also would like to have one. It would be fun at any rate.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

You may, I repeat may, get slightly better result from the 9mm in this gun if you shoot lead bullets instead of jacketed. The lead bullets may expand enough at the base when fired to fill the bore.


----------



## johnrotten (Aug 6, 2007)

i have to say that first 9mm is .355(corect me if im wrong) so 9mm is smaller than a .357 mag so you might be better off with the mag plus more stopping power than the 9mm not by much i have a ruger sp101 it can shoot .357 .38 special .38 special+p and the cylinder i think can be changed to a 9mm but why 9mm revolver that doesnt make senes to me


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Johnny, 9mm ammo is cheaper to practice with, and that's my guess at an aswer.


----------



## johnrotten (Aug 6, 2007)

tru tru


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

tell me about it...around here the knock off brand is around $23 a box for .357

i wonder if it has something to do with the ammo shortage article i posted.
..though i dont see the US armed forces useing .357 rounds often


----------

